# Little Prelude and Fugue in C major (pending photos)



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Photos will be posted here shortly (hopefully) of my handwritten Prelude & Fugue for organ, it will be fairly short because I have done dozens of sketches and ripped out almost all of the pages so.. until the photos are added I am making this post ready for as soon as I:

1. Find my tablet to PC wire
or
2. Wait for a new one to be delivered

Will update as soon as possible.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Photos will be posted here shortly (hopefully) of my handwritten Prelude & Fugue for organ, it will be fairly short because I have done dozens of sketches and ripped out almost all of the pages so.. until the photos are added I am making this post ready for as soon as I:
> 
> 1. Find my tablet to PC wire
> or
> ...


You are able to make us even more curious.


----------

